# Going to farmers market



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

So I've recently have gone to farmers market 3 times by myself. Usually I always drag my ex bf or a friend. I feel so happy that I can do this by myself.

Crowds have always freaked me out but now I stay focused on what I need to buy and I'm doing great!


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

That's great!  I've been wanting to get in to shopping at the Farmer's Market for my food as well, but I either forget or it's not enough of a convenient option for me when I need to shop, and other reasons. It's apparently better quality than a lot of the typical produce found at the grocery stores (unless they are organic).


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

That's awesome! I'm sure the local food is a lot healthier for you too, so that is one incentive.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome ! Next time try to picture the crowd pooing, and then you'll feel better and more normal (or you'll want to throw up).


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

CynicalOptimist said:


> That's great!  I've been wanting to get in to shopping at the Farmer's Market for my food as well, but I either forget or it's not enough of a convenient option for me when I need to shop, and other reasons. It's apparently better quality than a lot of the typical produce found at the grocery stores (unless they are organic).


thanks  yes you should try it out sometime. I assumed that it would be very expensive since organic foods in grocery stores cost more $ but it's actually cheaper and your supporting your local farmers vs farmers 29384888 miles away


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

sanria22 said:


> That's awesome! I'm sure the local food is a lot healthier for you too, so that is one incentive.


thanks ! Yes it is  and gives me a chance to make face to face interactions. Win win situation:yes:boogie


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Aedan said:


> Awesome ! Next time try to picture the crowd pooing, and then you'll feel better and more normal (or you'll want to throw up).


hehe thanks ! I dunno about the pooing thing though-that would make me run for the hills :b


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

StayingMotivated said:


> thanks  yes you should try it out sometime. I assumed that it would be very expensive since organic foods in grocery stores cost more $ but it's actually cheaper and your supporting your local farmers vs farmers 29384888 miles away


No, prob.  Yep, I hear it is fairly cheap, and yes I agree with you, we should support our local farmers. The way things are looking with the way these big corporations are manufacturing our food these days we'll be screwed if the few local farmers there are out there diminish, because these corporations are not manufacturing food in an honest and healthy way, and it is affecting the health of the public, although many people don't notice or care.


----------

